# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  MT6572_IPHONE 6S_ V4.2.2

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى     في قسم   IPHONE 6S  ملاحظة:    للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول  4GSMMAROC Support Team    

```
Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MTK USB Port (COM8)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E7000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x20000000
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  BT_ADDR:000046657201
  WIFI MAC:000000000000
  IMEI1:358843052047793
  IMEI2:358843052047793
  id:ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
  version:4.2.2
  model:NGAJ2CH/A
  brand:5S
  manufacturer:alps
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0xC00000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0xC00000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0xD00000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1000000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1F00000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2900000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2920000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3580000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x35C0000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3640000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x3940000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x4340000  Size:0x1C200000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x20540000  Size:0x4C00000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x25140000  Size:0x70800000
>>Done.
```



```
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00E7000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x20000000
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set DA USB VCOM Port (COM16)
  Reading preloader...
  Reading mbr...
  Reading ebr1...
  Reading uboot...
  Reading bootimg...
  Reading recovery...
  Reading sec_ro...
  Reading logo...
  Reading android...
  Reading cache...
  Reading usrdata...
  Saving as scatter file...
>>Done!
```

----------


## حسون فون

نتلالاىنىح

----------


## FaDoOo911

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## helles116

pls link ineed

----------


## ميقو215

ف6علغعلغع

----------

